# Do you wash your grapes ?



## Wren (Mar 19, 2019)

At a friends the other day, she was unpacking her shopping and offered me some grapes straight from the supermarket package.

Apparently she never washes fruit or vegetables, I just couldn’t eat anything that hadn’t been washed, I’d be thinking of all the dirty hands, lorries etc. it had encountered on the way to the shop :yuk:


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2019)

yes absolutely, for all the reasons you stated


----------



## terry123 (Mar 19, 2019)

Of course I wash everything like that.  Thought everybody did but I guess not.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 19, 2019)

Yup!


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 19, 2019)

Never wash grapes if you are making wine.

The yeast to get the grapes fermenting is on the skin.

I never eat grapes anyway.  They don't agree with me.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 19, 2019)

Of course.  Wash them just before using and only the amount I intend to use.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Mar 19, 2019)

​Absolutely!     Ever see little critters in your fruit/produce?


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 19, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 19, 2019)

as far as pesticides, I don't buy stuff like that

as far as dirt or bugs, I could care less

so, no, I don't wash my grapes

before we moved to the mountains, we grew our own
I let the rain wash 'em


----------



## Geezerette (Mar 19, 2019)

Of course! If it weren't for concerns about dirt gathered in growth, harvest or transit it would be from seeing people in the stores grab some with hands that could be filthy & shove some into their mouths.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 19, 2019)

Like Tommy, I wash only the amount that we're going to eat, the ones in the fridge stay unwashed until we us them, this goes with all fruits, vegetables and berries.  By wash, I just mean rinse with filtered water a couple of times, pouring out the previous water.  For strawberries, I let them sit in the bowl for several minutes and then re-rinse, they seem to really cling to insecticides and other toxins.


----------



## twinkles (Mar 19, 2019)

i sure do--i have even seen people tear off the outer leaves of lettuce and not wash the rest of it---yukk


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 19, 2019)

Why only wash what you're immediately using?  I wash them all. I never heard of just washing say, one apple at a time or one serving of grapes. Granted, I was always in a small family.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Mar 19, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Why only wash what you're immediately using?  I wash them all. I never heard of just washing say, one apple at a time or one serving of grapes. Granted, I was always in a small family.



Mold.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 19, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> as far as pesticides, I don't buy stuff like that
> 
> as far as dirt or bugs, I could care less
> 
> ...



Great idea I always went out picking berries after a rainfall.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 19, 2019)

retiredtraveler said:


> Mold.



Thanks, RT.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 19, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> as far as pesticides, I don't buy stuff like that
> 
> as far as dirt or bugs, I could care less
> 
> ...



My sister lives on a farm and has several grapevines.   I love to be there when the grapes are ripe, so I can stroll among the vines and eat them warm from the sun.

But grapes and ALL produce from the grocery store get washed.   Even lemons, oranges, avocado, etc.  I guess the only fruit I don't wash are bananas.


----------



## win231 (Mar 19, 2019)

Maybe she's trying to boost her immune system..........HAHAHA.

Seriously, she's risking E-Coli, among other nasty things.  Today, produce is frequently grown in the same areas cows are permitted to graze to save costs.  That's how fruits & vegetables get contaminated with E-Coli.  That's much more serious than all the dirty hands touching it.


----------



## chic (Mar 19, 2019)

You bet. Even if they're organic. People nibble on grapes in the store, take some out to make the bag weigh less - grubby grubby.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 19, 2019)

I wash everything. Even melons and bananas. If you serve a wedge of melon you can easily transfer the germs from the rind to the flesh. Same with bananas as you peel it.   The only time I wash just the amount I need is when I buy berries. Once wet they do get moldy very quickly.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 19, 2019)

Does rinsing in the sink really kill e-coli virus?


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 19, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Does rinsing in the sink really kill e-coli virus?




Probably not!

Im like you Ruth, I wash avocados etc...anything I will be cutting with a knife even though I don’t eat the skin.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 19, 2019)

delete...duplicate post.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 19, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> I guess the only fruit I don't wash are bananas.


:lol1:
I was just thinking that same thing this morning, CM, as I was peeling a banana for my breakfast.


----------



## norman (Mar 19, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## win231 (Mar 19, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Does rinsing in the sink really kill e-coli virus?



No.  E-Coli is only killed by high temperature.  That's why rare burgers are so dangerous & why restaurants won't serve them.  When beef is ground into a burger, the outside of the meat gets into the inside, where the E-Coli will survive if the burger is rare or medium rare.  A steak (not ground beef) is OK rare because the E-Coli is only on the outside where the heat kills it.


----------



## 911 (Mar 19, 2019)

Several years ago I told my wife about an article I read in “Men’s Health” and it said that people that pick the fruit and vegetables in the fields and have to relieve themselves, well, guess how they do that without leaving their post? They don’t take the time to walk to the nearest toilet, the men just open their zipper and let it flow. I guess that may explain at least some of the E Coli and Salmonella. 

My wife then told me that she’s been washing our stuff since we got married.


----------



## win231 (Mar 19, 2019)

911 said:


> Several years ago I told my wife about an article I read in “Men’s Health” and it said that people that pick the fruit and vegetables in the fields and have to relieve themselves, well, guess how they do that without leaving their post? They don’t take the time to walk to the nearest toilet, the men just open their zipper and let it flow. I guess that may explain at least some of the E Coli and Salmonella.
> 
> My wife then told me that she’s been washing our stuff since we got married.



E-Coli is only present in the intestinal lining & feces - both animal and human.  Urine is actually sterile when it comes out.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 19, 2019)

I wash most every fruit or vegetable that I buy at the store.

You can catch me eatin' scuppernongs straight off the vine in my yard.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 19, 2019)

I store grapes in the frig in the bag they came in and wash however ever many I want to eat at the time that I eat them.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 22, 2019)

I think it's easy to cross the line from caution to obsession.  Generally, the grapes we buy here are pre-packed, so nobody has touched them after packaging and I've never washed them.  Bananas, Melons, Avacado etc.,  I would never think of washing them unless there was obvious dirt on the skin.

Vegetables are a different matter as they often have soil, sand etc  attached, so I usually wash them.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 22, 2019)

Capt Lightning said:


> I think it's easy to cross the line from caution to obsession.  Generally, the grapes we buy here are pre-packed, so nobody has touched them after packaging and I've never washed them.  Bananas, Melons, Avacado etc.,  I would never think of washing them unless there was obvious dirt on the skin.
> 
> Vegetables are a different matter as they often have soil, sand etc  attached, so I usually wash them.




There’s  probably hundreds of people touching the avocados...I sure do when I’m buying them...don’t want too hard or too soft.

Im sure I’m not the only one and I do that with other fruit and veggies that aren’t bagged or boxed.  I don’t buy the first one I pick up usually because although it looks okay sometimes the underside or whatever isn’t.

Im a clean person and wash my hands after bathroom use but not everyone does, that why I wash my avocados.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 22, 2019)

I would still never think of washing them.  I discard the skin.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 22, 2019)

Capt Lightning said:


> I would still never think of washing them.  I discard the skin.



so do I...but my reasoning is that when you cut it in half..the knife can contaminate the inside.


----------



## toffee (Mar 22, 2019)

grapes go through a washing progress in the factory -but I still wash them -just in case...…………..apples plums etc...……...but not a banana LOL


----------



## Falcon (Mar 22, 2019)

I  wash  each grape  and  dry  it  with a little  tiny  towel.  N ever  powder  them.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 25, 2019)

911 said:


> Several years ago I told my wife about an article I read in “Men’s Health” and it said that people that pick the fruit and vegetables in the fields and have to relieve themselves, well, guess how they do that without leaving their post? They don’t take the time to walk to the nearest toilet



.....and don't ferget the carriers

a little poster I made in another life


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 25, 2019)

Capt Lightning said:


> I think it's easy to cross the line from caution to obsession.



:thumbsup1:   I'm more concerned about pesticides and field dirt than "other people touching."


----------

